# Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !



## Counter-Striker (20. Oktober 2005)

So , da ich ja schon hier und da von Quappenfängen gehört habe , finde ich , das es an der Zeit ist diesen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich wünsche allen Quappenangler Petri Heil ! Ich warte auf spannende Berichte / Fangmeldungen  ....... #6


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Guter Thread, COunter-Striker! Ich freu mich schon drauf, was hier im Winter abgeht. Wollte heute abend eigentlich nochmal auf Aal, dann aber der Schreck: Alle Würmer tot! Na dann halt nicht nochmal. Jetzt warte ich ab bis es mal wieder regnet, sammle Würmer und werde dann bald mal den ersten Quappenansitz wagen.


----------



## tobyle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

tag leute bin mal wieder da
endlich hab ich auch mal eine quappe erwischt und zwar letzten samstag an der mulde köder war ein halber tauwurm versetzt mit aallockstoff letztes jahr bin ich ja schneider geblieben und nun hab ich endlich mal meine erste gefangen ist zwar kein riese mit 34 cm aber immerhin ein anfang ;-) natürlich ging sie wieder zurück da sie zum mitnehmen zu klein war


----------



## tobyle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

und hier noch ein bild |supergri


----------



## leipziger21 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				tobyle schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich ging sie wieder zurück da sie zum mitnehmen zu klein war



@ tobyle wo warst den du an der mulde in sachsen |kopfkrat wenn ja dann hättest du  auch  die quappe zurücksetzen müssen wenn sie größer gewessen wäre da die quappe in sachsen laut gewässerverordnung ganzjährig geschont ist


----------



## tobyle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

nee nee keine sorge ich weiß ja das sie in sachsen ganzjährig geschont sind dehalb fahr ich auch nach sachsen-anhalt das war bei muldenstein


----------



## leipziger21 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@ tobyle alles klar wolte dich ja nur drauf hinwiesen  
achso das hatte ich in meinem ersten poasting ganz vergessen ein dickes petri für deine erste quappe #6


----------



## tobyle (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

na vielen dank hoffe doch nur es ist nicht die letzte in diesem jahr |supergri


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Da wurde mein Thema doch angenommen , am Samstag machen wir (Veit , Fishhunter283 , Karpfenchamp , Ich ^^ und vieleicht nochjemand) einen ersten Quappenansitzt in Magdeburg.


----------



## Campi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

hiho 
dann will ich auch mal was beisteuern 
Tag: letzten samstag
Ort: Hamme bei Ritterhude
Köder: Tauwurmbündel
Zeit: gegen 18°°

39,5 leckere cm 

mfg Campi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Petri euch beiden Quappenfängern. Ich hoffe am Samstag gehen uns auch welche an den Haken. Wenn dann gibts natürlich Bilder von mir und Counter-Striker.


----------



## Veit (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Das klingt doch super, Leute. Und heute noch der Regen. Da darf man doch hoffen für Samstag.

@ CS: Ich hätte auch in deinen Thread gepostet 
Denke mal meridian hat nicht dran gedacht  oder wusste nicht, dass es einen solchen Thread schon gibt, als er einen weiteren erstellt hat.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Unsere ersten 2 Exemplare konnten in der vorletzten Woche beim Aalangeln als Beifang gelandet werden.
Leider habe ich keine Fotos.
Die Maße waren 43 & 47cm. Ein Laichansatz war noch nicht sonderlich zu erkennen, aber dafür haben die beiden ja jetzt wieder Zeit 

Köder war wie eh & je, der gute alte Tauwurm ohne PiePaPo, wie Lockstoff oder Perlen.

mfg
basti

Wo: Spree
Wann: 01. Nov. - 23-00.45 Uhr
Womit: Tauwurm
Wetter: Nieselregen, ca. 6° C
Maße: 43 & 47cm


----------



## tobyle (16. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

ich werd auch am samstag nochmal mit zwei freunden los ziehen und mein glück versuchen wollen diesmal an die elbe bei wittenberg mal sehen ob was geht wenn ja folgen natürlich auch bilder #6


----------



## Veit (16. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@ tobyle: Na denn viel Erfolg! Probiers mal an der Hafenausfahrt, das ist ne sehr interessante Stelle, wo ich auch selbst schon gute Fänge gemacht habe (allerdings im Sommer). Denke aber dass da auch auf Quappe was gehen könnte.


----------



## tobyle (16. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

na dann danke für den tip ich werd es mal versuchen


----------



## räucherheinz (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Ja hallo zusammen!

War schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier im Board...naja,gab auch nicht viel zu berichten,das Angeljahr war fischmässig ne Katastrophe...
Hab letzten Freitag meine Quappensaison eröffnet,an der Aller bei Celle vorm Wehr...erst gabs ein paar Fehlbisse,aber um 18.30 hing dann die erste ,zwar nur 33cm,aber immerhin,sie beissen schon...werd die Woche nochmal versuchen und halt Euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## chris_182 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Mein erster Quappenfang überhaupt:

Wann: 24.11.05 von 16.30 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr
Wo: kleiner Nebengraben der Spree, hinter einer kleinen Schleuse#
Wetter: etwas windig um 1 °C, klar
Köder: Grund / Tauwurm einmal mit Leuchtperle einmal ohne
Resultat: 5 Bisse, eine Quappe  (etwas über 20cm :m) um halb 7 abends


es geht langsam los !

Grüße Chris


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

*Herzlichste Gratulation mein Freund *

Freue mich auf nächste Woche ... mal schauen ob sie dann etwas größer ausfallen 

basti


----------



## rob (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

bei uns läuft es auch schon seit gut zwei wochen.
am letzten we hab ich eine sehr schöne mit 63 erwischen können.dieses we werd ich wieder zwei tage mein glück versuchen,dann ist bei uns leider die schonzeit.lg von der donau
rob
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=950437&postcount=1024


----------



## Rossitc (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Glückwunsch, Rob, alle Jahre wieder!!!!!!!


Ich hab übrigens auch heute endlich zu geschlagen!

Grösse: 48 cm

Köder:  Tauwurm mit Krabbenduft

Gewässer:     Ranna

Uhrzeit:  19.10 h

Wetter: bewölkt, ca. -3 Grad

sonstiges:  hatte noch 2 Bisse

Der Mageninhalt war:  1 Mühlkoppe  ca. 12 cm, 2 Bachforellen, ca. 8 und ca. 10 cm

Bild:  siehe unten







Werds auf jeden Fall die nächsten Tage noch mal testen, leider beginnt bei uns die Schonzeit am 1.12. !

Gruß
+ Petri Heil

Rossitc


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Sauber Jungs #6 

Ich kann mich z.zt. überhaupt nicht aufraffen angeln zu gehen. 
Ab Montag bin ich dann wieder in Quappenlosen Regionen stationiert und werde wohl den ersten Versuch an Weihnachten starten.. peinlich peinlich


----------



## Rossitc (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@ Franzl

Hat heinzrch Dich wegen Waldmünchen schon kontaktiert?

Gruß
Rossi


----------



## Sxxlflx (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

ich würde ja auch gern mithalten, aber irgendwie haben diese schönen tiere in sachsen ganzjährig schonfrist...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Wir haben bei uns im Vereinsgewässer vor einigen Jahen Q ausgesetzt.Nun wollte ich sie dieses Jahr mal befischen .Wo sollte ich angeln|kopfkrat .Wir haben eine Stelle im See,da geht es vom Ufer aus Steil ab von 4 auf 14Meter.Ist die Stelle Richtig??Oder sollte ich eine andere Stelle befischen;+ .Soll ich den Köder auf Grund anbieten;+ .Ist Tauwurm ein guter Köder,oder sollte ich Köfis nehmen???Welche Tageszeit ist denn am besten,um auf Q zu fischen;+ 

Vielen Dank im voraus,für Eure Antworten#6 

MSWBG. Stefan


----------



## rob (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

feiner fisch rossi!!1petri dir auch!
@stefan:die stelle hört sich nicht so schlecht an.wenn ihr aber einen bacheinlauf oder der gleichen habt ist das die top stelle.im see hab ich sie aber noch nie befischt.
nimm eine rute mit kleinem köfi oder fetzen und eine mit wurm.
stinkende fischdipps zb vom karpfenfischen haben super gute lockwirkung.
ich fisch mit feederruten,0.15 fiereline,feilaufendes antitangeltube mit 30-100g strömungsblei,4-6 er wurmhaken am 0.30 er mono gebunden.
lg rob


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Und zu welcher Tageszeit??
Welche Hakengröße?
1 Tauwurm?
Auf Grund anbieten?

Danke im voraus Stefan


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Bei uns läuft es nicht so gut , weil die Elbe zu flach ist , sollte mindestens 2m sein aber ist 1,17m , gestern trotzdem mal ein versuch gewagt und nur 4 Kaulbarsche ..........


@ Dorsch

1 Tauwurm , auf Grund , von ca. 17 Uhr bis in die Nacht und Hakengröße 4-6 , ich bevorzuge größe 6....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Danke für die Info#6


----------



## ghouster (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Wir werden heute unser Glück auf Quappe probieren,zur zeit hat die Oder niedrig Wasser,ich hoffe es beist so ne Quappe,ich werde solange da sitzten bis eine beist,gruss Ghouster


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

hallo ghouster
wenn du da mal nicht erfrierst vom so lange dasitzten ;-),
such dir am besten ne ordentlich tiefe stelle aus und versuch es mal an der strömungskante. mit dem niedrigwasser hast du ja recht, ich denke, das dieses wochenende bestimmt etliches an anglern an der oder zusammenkommt um lotas zu fangen, schreib mal, wo du deinen köder zu wasser lässt.

mfg micha


----------



## ghouster (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hey Micha

Ich werd mein glück bei FFO versuchen,war Gestern ausloten und hab eine perfekte Buhne gefunden.


----------



## Seeforelle (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Die hier is meine dieses Jahr bisher größte!


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Ich werde mein Glück nächstes Wochenende bei Küstrin versuchen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Waldemar (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Wat nu Knurri, Du hast auch Gerödel für's Süßwasserangeln?
Na dann Petri.
Schon was vor am Vorweihnachtswochenende?

Ich werd's wohl auch nächstes WE versuchen.
Aber etwas dichter an meiner Haustür, Bereich Saaten-Wutzen.
Vieleicht läßt sich ja Quappenqualle mal sehen.


----------



## rob (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

bei mir lief nichts das wochenende.werde aber bis mittwoch nochmal am abend rausfahren müssen.dann ist schonzeit.lg rob


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Bei uns ist es zur Zeit sehr schlecht wegen dem Niedrigwasser der Elbe. 2 Ansitze und nix ! Das schlimmste ist ja das Wasser sinkt weiter !


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

waren am wochenende ebenfalls auf quappe an der oder, ansitz bis halb zwei,
nicht ein zupfer, absolut tote hose, mal sehen, ob nächstes wochenende was geht

mfg micha


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Scheint zur Zeit wirklich sehr schlecht zu laufen. Da werde ich mit nem Ansitz auf Quappe wohl noch ne Weile warten. Dann gehe ich eben zur Elbe auf Zander mit Gummifisch.


----------



## rob (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

ja wir haben auch schon den ganzen november extremes niedrigwasser an der donau.allgemein waren die fänge heuer sehr schlecht.
der posengucker und ich werden es morgen abends nochmal hart angehen.zum letzten male in dieser saison.hoffentlich haben wir glück!
lg rob


----------



## Crazyegg (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

War jetzt auch 2 mal an der Loisach auf Rutte.
Nix ging.. denken das wasser ist noch etwas zu niedrig und vor allem viel zu klar.
Hoffen das es jetzt bald mal schönen Schneeregen oder so gibt ^^
So richtiges Sauwetter! 

Meld mich falls ich mal meine erste Rutte fangen werd 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Dorschgogo (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

War am 01.12.05 auf qappe 10 minuten von badfreienwalde.18 stunden angesessen.die erste qappe um 18.uhr 40 cm auf kaulbarsch.Bis um 24 ca 4 untermaßiege. uhr eine von 63cm und 10 minuten spater noch ne62 qappe auf tauwurmund bis 6 uhr morgens nur noch untermaßiege!also sie beißen ganz gut.( tiefe 2m mit echolot? mein kumpel auf 3.5 m eine einziege untermaßiege also im flachen besser?)


----------



## chris_182 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Petri Dorsch, das hört sich ja vielversprechend an! Werde demnächst auch ma wieder nen Versuch wagen, im Moment is es ja noch recht mild draußen . . .

ChRiS |wavey:


----------



## Crazyegg (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

So war Gestern das erste mal erfolgreich auf Rutte unterwegs 

Hab auf halben Köfi eine 42er erwischt. Hat man gar net gemerkt das sie gebissen hat  Wollte kontrollieren und dann hatte ich plötzlich wiederstand 

Glaub durch den Regen hier und das trübe wasser werden sie langsam aktiv 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## heinzrch (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

#h @Crazyegg: 
schön, daß mal wer aus dem Süden schreibt - wo fischt du denn in der Loisach ? - Kocherauslauf ?
Wie siehts denn überhaupt mit Rutten im Münchner Raum aus ? - habe gehört, z.B. im Isarkanal gäbe es welche....

Aus Franken


----------



## Crazyegg (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Grüß dich heinzrich.

Ich fische ein ganzes Stück weiter Stromabwärts.
Bei Eurasburg und Quarzbichl. Echt schönes Gewässer hier 

Wie es derzeit in München selbst aussieht weis ich leider nicht.
Fische hier "nur" in der Loisach. Jahreskarte kostet schon mehr als
genug für nen Studente 

Kann mich aber evtl. mal umhören ob da was geht. 
Denke aber das sie sich auch dort rumtreiben. Die Loisach mündet ja 
in Wolfratshausen in die Isar ---> können sich auch dort aufhalten.

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Rossitc (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hallo, hab den Thread mal aus der Versenkung geholt!

Was ist eigentlich aus dem so groß angekündigten 2. Magdeburger Quappenangeltreffen geworden, war das nicht für Mitte Dezember geplant?
Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit gespannt auf den Fangbericht!!!!#c 

Und an all die anderen Quappenangler: Was ist denn los bei euch? 
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass nirgends Quappen gefangen werden!!!!:#d 

Ab Januar steig ich wieder voll ein, denn dann greift die neue Bezirksfischereiverordnung in Niederbayern und dann kann ich auch im Januar endlich wieder zuschlagen|supergri  

Gruß + Petri 
Rossitc #h


----------



## Crazyegg (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hallo,

War jetzt noch 3 x am Wasser, konnte aber nichts fangen.
Liegt laut anderer Angler an dem zu klaren Wasser.
Hoffe durch das miese Wetter wird es etwas trüber,
dann geht auch bestimmt wieder etwas mehr 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@ Rossitc: Das musste ausfallen, einfach weil es an der Angelstelle kein Wasser mehr geflossen ist.  Totales Niedrigwasser und somit auch keine Quappen.
Wir haben aber einen neuen Termin für kommenden Freitag angesetzt und da die Elbe jetzt endlich steigt,bin ich guter Hoffnung dass wir dann auch einige Quappenfänge hier vermelden können.


----------



## räucherheinz (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Moin Leute!
Also,hier an der Aller siehts mit den Quappen momentan richtig gut aus...die beissen wie wild...war mit meinem Kumpel letzte Woche zwei mal los.Wir hatten 8 Quappen 30-44cm und der Hammer,einen sehr agilen 62er Blankaal,bei -2Grad auf Tauwurm.
Hier mal ein Bild von Samstag!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Petri räucherheinz. Sind schöne Fische die ihr da habt. Ich hoffe bei uns geht es jetzt auch los. Die Elbe steigt ja sehr rasch an.


----------



## heinzrch (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@crazyegg: Gruß zurück - wäre toll, wenn du über die Ruttenszene im Münchner Raum was rausfinden könntest, mich würde z.B. auch interessieren ob im Ismaninger   Speichersee (Auslauf, wo auch die dicken Barben sind...) Rutten vorkommen.


----------



## Rossitc (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@räucherheinz

Toller Fang!!  #r


----------



## Rossitc (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@heinzrch

Werde es im Januar bei Sauwetter noch mal and der Ilz probieren.
Hab letztes Jahr einen Angler getroffen der dort im Dez/Jan immer toll gefangen hat und da bei uns ab nächstes Jahr die Ruttenschonzeit wieder fällt gibts vielleicht auch wieder mehr Möglichkeiten, evtl. auch in der Vils im Mündungsbereich Donau!
Werde Dir jedenfalls noch Bescheid geben!


----------



## räucherheinz (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Moin,moin...war gestern wieder unterwegs,von 18-22.00Uhr...Ergebnis:

35cm...40,5cm...44cm...45,5cm...alle auf Wurm und richtig fett...morgen gibts noch mehr....

Gruss an alle


----------



## sunny (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@räucherheinz

Petri zu den tollen Quappen#6 .

Bist du Mitglied im Fischereiverein Hannover? Dann könnte man ja mal zusammen losschießen.


----------



## räucherheinz (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hallo Sunny!

Bin im Celler Verein,geh aber ab und an mit ner Gastkarte nach Marklendorf ans Kraftwerk...das ist doch Eure Strecke...dann können wir im neuen Jahr mal nen Termin festmachen...vorher wirds nichts mehr.Aber im Januar geht da sowieso mehr,letztes Jahr hatte ich dort in 2 Nächten 11 Stück.
Also,bis denn,sei gegrüsst räucherheinz


----------



## C-H Bremen (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hätte mal eine Frage ,da ich aus Bremen komme ist mir Celle ein wenig
zu weit.Aber wie sieht es mit den Quappen fängen im Weser Aller Dreieck
aus war schon ein paar mal da hatte aber nie Glück wer kann mir ein paar
Tipps geben dort soll es ja auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Petri Heil an räucherheinz!
Wir (Counter-Striker, Fishhunter283, Karpfenchamp und ich) greifen dann morgen abend an.


----------



## räucherheinz (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@C-H-Bremen:Also die Aller hat generell einen guten Bestand an Quappen,egal wo...die beste Zeit bei Dir wird wohl der Auf-und Abstieg der Quappen sein,so Oktober,November und dann im Februar,März,wenn sie in die Weser Richtung Küste ziehen.Einen Versuch ists immer wert,am besten vor irgendwelchen,Querverbauungen,also Wehre,Kraftwerke,Schleusen etc.....aber wenn ich Du wäre,würde ich in der Wümme angeln...da gibts richtig grosse!!!!!


----------



## sunny (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				räucherheinz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sunny!
> Bin im Celler Verein,geh aber ab und an mit ner Gastkarte nach Marklendorf ans Kraftwerk...das ist doch Eure Strecke...dann können wir im neuen Jahr mal nen Termin festmachen...vorher wirds nichts mehr.Also,bis denn,sei gegrüsst räucherheinz



So machen wir das#6 . Dieses Jahr habe ich auch keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Marc38120 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hallo räucherheinz!!!
tolle fische die du dort gefangen hast. Eine frage habe ich, ich bin im klub braunschweigerfischer und ich kann an der Aller von der brücke der B188 (Brenneckenbrück) flußaufwärts bis zur einmündung des Wiesengraben. Länge etwa 600m Beangeln, außerdem kann ich am allerkanal von der mündung in die Aller aufwärts bis Gebiet Wolfsburg (20,4km) beangeln. Weisst du evt., wie es dort mit den Quappen aussieht??? ich würde gern mal eine Quappe landen. Welchen köder und welche Montage verwendest du???

MFG

Marc


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Na Leute bei uns scheint es noch nicht los zu gehen. Wir haben heute angegriffen(bis 20 Uhr) und ich kann nicht mal ne untermaßige vorweisen. Bei Veit und Fishhunter gabs je einen Kauli und sonst wurde nichts gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

So, ich war heute auch das erste mal auf Quappen draussen in diesem Jahr. 
Ich war so motiviert, dass ich gleich mal an eine Stelle gefahren bin, wo man bis auf 2m mit dem Auto ans Wasser kann :q :q 

Gefangen hab ich selbstverständlich nix... ich hab nur einen Tauwurm verbraucht :q :q 

Werds aber mal jetzt zwischen den Feiertagen oder so nochmal richtig probieren..... wenn ich nicht zu bequem bin #t


----------



## räucherheinz (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Moin,moin...bin grad wieder zurück....diesmal nur eine,aber dafür...:

*54cm....1100gr*#6 


Hat auf Wurm/Rogen gebissen....meine bisher Grösste...grins


@marc38120:

Da war ich noch nie,aber die Aller ist überall einen Versuch wert,Gräben und Nebenflüsse ebenso.Einfache Grundmontage mit Fisch,Wurm oder Rogen und ab ans Wasser.


----------



## Schleie (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Glückwunsch  super Quappe haste da gefangen... mach weiter so ...


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				C-H Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mal eine Frage ,da ich aus Bremen komme ist mir Celle ein wenig
> zu weit.Aber wie sieht es mit den Quappen fängen im Weser Aller Dreieck
> aus war schon ein paar mal da hatte aber nie Glück wer kann mir ein paar
> Tipps geben dort soll es ja auch ganz gut sein.



Hallo Marco,
an der Kreuzwümme ( Zusammenfluss von Wümme und Hamme ) haben wir schon vor 30 Jahren sehr gut gefangen


----------



## Marc38120 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

danke für deine antwort!!!!!!!!

Super Quappe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

War heute abend gemeinsam mit Boardi angelkumpel und noch zwei anderen Kollegen an der unteren Saale Quappenangeln. Nachdem die Jungs dort letzte Woche sehr gut gefangen hatten (20 Quappen) lief heute bei fallendem Wasserstand, sternenklarem Himmel und fast - 10 Grad fast nix.
Zu viert fingen wir nur 2 Quappen von gut 30 cm, die wieder schwimmen durften. Beide gingen auf Tauwurm mit einem Mini-Knicklicht auf dem Vorfach. Ich selbst hatte leider keine, nur mal einen Fehlbiss.
Was solls - nächste Woche gibts bei wahrscheinlich besseren Bedingungen einen weiteren Versuch.


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@Veit

Ne Frage - Wie sieht die Montage mit Knicklicht aus? Also: Wie montierst du es?


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Bei den meisten Knicklichtern ist ja noch so ein Schlauch fürs Aufstecken auf eine Pose in der Packung. Davon schneidest du einfach 2 kleine Stücke ab und ziehst diese dann auf das Vorfach. So kannst du das Knicklicht dann sehr gut befestigen. Das Knicklicht sollte etwa 10 - 15 cm über dem Haken angebracht werden.


----------



## SpinnerBS (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Moin Marc38120

vom Allerkanal solltest Du lieber die Finger lassen. Ein Blick in Deine Papiere sagt Dir, dass die Quappe dort ganzjährig gesperrt ist.

Spinner


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@Veit

Dank dir.

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob ein Quappenansitz an der Saale Höhe Jena/Naumburg lohnt.

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht. :c


----------



## mainfischer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Servus alle Quappenangler zusammen!Ich wohne in Unterfranken und hab überhaupt keinen Plan wo man bei uns auf Quappen angeln kann.Aus meiner Zeit ,die ich vor Jahrzehnten in Sachsen-Anhalt verbracht habe,kenne ich die Quappe noch.Aber hier in der Gegend kenne ich mich mit den möglichkeiten des Quappenangelns nicht aus.Kann mir ein Ortsansässiger Angler ein paar Tips geben?Danke im voraus.#h


----------



## TroKon (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den meisten Knicklichtern ist ja noch so ein Schlauch fürs Aufstecken auf eine Pose in der Packung. Davon schneidest du einfach 2 kleine Stücke ab und ziehst diese dann auf das Vorfach. So kannst du das Knicklicht dann sehr gut befestigen. Das Knicklicht sollte etwa 10 - 15 cm über dem Haken angebracht werden.


 
@Veit was hat das für einen Sinn da ein Knicklicht anzubringen? Sorry für meine Frage bin Anfänger. #c Und macht es Sinn mit Hühnerleber zu fischen?


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Hallo Quappenjäger,

Rossitc und ich versuchten am Dienstag den Rutten in der Ilz bei Passau nachzustellen, leider ohne Erfolg.
Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst in der Donau.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				TroKon schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit was hat das für einen Sinn da ein Knicklicht anzubringen? Sorry für meine Frage bin Anfänger. #c Und macht es Sinn mit Hühnerleber zu fischen?


 
Ich bin zwar nicht Veit, aber Deine Frage kann ich Dir auch beantworten. Das Knicklicht soll einfach den Fisch anlocken. Sowas sieht ne Quappe bestimmt nicht sehr häufig! Also schwimmt der Fisch zum Licht und findet nebenbei noch einen schönen Wurm............


----------



## Veit (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

@ TroKon: Sorry wg. der verspäteten Antwort, aber hansguckindieluft hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Im letzten Winter hatte ich mit Leuchtperlen auf dem Vorfach schon einige Erfolge, auch dann noch, wenn herkömmliche Montagen versagten.

@ pfandpirat: Einfach ausprobieren. Habe schon einiges von großen Quappen an der Saale in Thüringen gehört. An der Unstrut wurde im vergangenen Jahr auch Quappen besetzt. Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig, da die Quappen in Thüringen ganzjährig geschont sind soweit ich weiß. Beangeln kannst du sie also theoretisch schon, aber mitnehmen wäre auf der Thüringer Seite tabu. In Sachsen-Anhalt genießt die Quappe allerdings garkeine Schonzeit, zu Beachten sind ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm und ein Fanglimit von 3 Stück pro Angeltag. Ansonsten steht einem Quappenansitz nichts im Wege.


----------



## Veit (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

So will hier auch nochmal meine riesengroße #t  Quappe vermelden, die ich am vergangenen Abend an der Elbe in Magdeburg gefangen habe. Ca. 25 cm (damit auch untermaßig) und leider meine einzige in diesem Winter. Trotzdem ein netter Abend, trotz schrecklichem Wetter (Schneesturm und Kälte), denn wir -das waren Counter-Striker, Fishhunter283 und MAO- hatten ja nen kleinen Boarditreff gemacht und das bringt ja bekanntlich immer Spass. :m 
Die Quappe, war der einzige Biss des Abends und ging auf Tauwurm an einer Laufbleimontage ohne Lockstoffe oder Leuchtperlen. Derartigen Montagen hatten wir auch probiert, aber sie brachten diesmal nix. 
Hier ein Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass die nächste Quappensaison wieder erfolgreicher wird.


----------



## Veit (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Wer dachte, die Quappensaison wäre schon zu Ende, hat sich getäuscht. Die RUM-Quappenmannschaft hatte gestern einen schönen Angelabend mit vielen Bissen, wenn auch nur von kleineren Quappen.
Aber schaut selbst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1084067&postcount=2789


----------



## Veit (26. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*

Die Sachsen-Anhalt-Anglerconnection *gg* war gestern abend noch ein letztes Mal auf Quappenjagd, wenn auch nur bescheidenem Erfolg. Spass hatten wir aber allemal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showpost.php?p=1092753&postcount=2817


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 05/06 !*



			
				Pfandpirat schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit
> Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob ein Quappenansitz an der Saale Höhe Jena/Naumburg lohnt.
> Aber wahrscheinlich nicht. :c



Ob es sich lohnt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber da die Quappe in Thüringen sowie auch in Sachsen ganzjährig geschont ist, brauchst Du dir da glaube keine Gedanken darüber zu machen.



> Erster Abschnitt
> Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangverbote
> § 1
> Ganzjährige Schonzeit
> ...



Nachzulesen hier http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/thueringen/th_fisch_ordnung.html


----------

